# iBasso D3 Python - first impressions



## rhw

Following up the thread iBasso Python
 here my first visual impressions of the iBasso D3 Python






 What you get...










 the blue light signals the DAC running





 insert/change the batteries





 open front - _hello iBasso: missing the T6 Torx screwdriver!_





 looking inside










 the boards are soldered together - no free view to the amp board.

 reposting from the other thread:
  Quote:


 Just got my Python - really fast.
 The package looked cheap - but when opening the little sound toy looks beautiful.
 You will find inside the box 
 the DAC/amp in dark grey, 
 an extra case (only the main body not the front and back plates),
 extra screws!,
 a leather pouch (really soft, smooth inside - big enough for the touch),
 the warranty card and the owner manual (one page)
_+ a short mini to mini cable + an usb cable_

 Out of the box it sounds fine - well not as refined as the Yamamoto HA-02 - but not bad.
 As a source I used the touch (lossless file) and had a short comparison with the same file running from a Vaio over usb - the Python DAC and amp. Sounds similar at first.

 I think the Python will need some time to burn in..... 
 

*[size=small]Nice work iBasso![/size]*


----------



## rhw

....
 Had a short test using the Python as a DAC.
 Vaio>Python>Yamamoto HA-02>Grado RS1
 Well it is a sweet sounding DAC - detailed (i.e. in the treble), a bit light in the bass, smooth, liquid mids (remember it is "out of the box").
 Btw. the amp is set to mute when the Python is used as a DAC only (line-in on the front switching to line-out). It needs no battery in this configuration (powered by usb).
 I have to wait for my "rechargeables". Burning in on battery is not fine.......

_Someone else early experience?_


----------



## rhw

Here the technical specifications (from the Owner´s manual):
 (i think noone has posted it until now)

 Frequency Response: 
 20Hz-20KHz +/-0.5dB (DAC)
 10Hz-100KHz -0.5dB (AMP)
 Signal to Noise Ratio: 97dB (DAC) 104dB (AMP)
 Crosstalk: 93dB (DAC) 101db (AMP)
 Total Harmonic Distortions: 
 0,006%@1kHz/0dB (DAC)
 0,0009%@1kHz/0dB (AMP)
 Output power: Up to 180mW+180mW into 32OHM
 Gain: 3dB/10dB (AMP)
 Battery Life: >100hours (with 5AAA batteries)
 Recommended Headphone Impedance: 8-300OHM


----------



## lewislink

Very fine reporting. Thank you


----------



## Nuwidol

Thanks for the pics & impressions.

 How big is it in comparison to the touch? 

 Please continue to update us as it burns in.


----------



## rhw

Thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 How big is it in comparison to the touch? 
 

I will take a picture later the day .....

 Here a comparison created on _sizeasy_


----------



## nsx_23

Awesome, getting more and more interested in this everyday. 

 Its either this or a Deckware Zen Head ZH-1, though maybe I should get those customs first. 

 Can't wait to hear what it sounds like after burn in!


----------



## BigTony

Ok, it seems my luck was in.
 After telling me last night I would have to wait until Sat. to get my package, guess what... Yes its just arrived!

 And I have just thought of a great new slogan : 'Plug 'N' Smile'

 So fresh out of the pack, fresh batteries, IPod 160 GB (ALAC lossless) and my DT770's - 'Miles Davis - Bitches Brew' was first up and it sounded just how I wanted it to to, nice and full, lots of impact, all the instruments defined well, nice soundstage, and a big grin!
 Second quick try was 'Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf' again - nice impact, everything thumping as it should - great sound from a little package .. did I mention its tiny? The only thing big was my grin!

 I don't have anything amp wise to comapre it with (its my first portable amp) but it sounds better than the headphone out on my Beresford DAC, but not as good as the DV 332 - but then I wasn't expected it to be that good.
 I'm going to need some quality time with my new friend.

 BT


----------



## rhw

Here some more pics
_Python_ <-> touch















 [one more picture in the album]





 btw. I like the new front design of the D3 - compared to the D2 it seems (to me) a bit clearer/more "Bauhaus"

 second day sound:
_Vaio-Python_
 the mids fine as before (also a strenght of the RS1) - the voice of Luiz Bonfa or the guitar of Baden Powell - wonderful,
 the treble less hard, more sophisticated now (well, better on the RS1 than on the SR60) - will need some more time ...... w.a.i.t.i.n.g
 the bass well controlled
 compared with the same songs running from the _touch-Python_
 the sound becomes more blurred, like a soft curtain falling over the music.
 It is a bit like the step from the touch (integrated amp) to a portable amp ...


 //fine that you have got the amp, too, BT
 will be interesting how you listen (to) the tiny (smiling) snake


----------



## BigTony

I'm going to hook it up through my laptop tonight as I haven't recieved my IPod LOD yet, so that should be telling.

 BT

 PS Great photo's rhw!


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes its just arrived!_

 

Hey, how much did it cost all in Tony?

 Shipping & Customs (if applicable) included.

 Thanks.


----------



## gideonMorrison

For those who have the D2,


----------



## BigTony

Well I put in a few 'hard' hours listening last night, and I'm still smiling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My thoughts on the DAC/AMP - DT770/80 Pro

 As I mentioned my LOD connection for my IPod is in the post, so all the initial listening was done using the supplied mini-to-mini connection. So I hooked up my lappy and got my FLAC's out to put this little puppy through some paces.

 Well - excellent sound, no noise from the DAC, very very crisp sound, bigger soundstage than from the IPod Mini, more room for the instruments, more air. Bass still lurking, but perhaps more controlled (I made sure all EQ was flat) and I was happliy turning it up a few more notches to really get some power into my DT770's. I was playing a bunch of tracks, mostly 'Gratefull Dead -- Live At Winterland' as I listen to alot of live music and I wanted to see how this would fare, and rather than chop nd change, settling down with a long set or 2 that I have played to death, really allowed me to listen. Well, the DAC has really impressed me, I'd be quite happy to load my music collection onto a portable HDD and lug my lappy around to get this level of sound - I guess I'll have to wait and see how much better the LOD on my IPod will improve its sound (I have ALAC lossless on my IPod and FLAC on the laptop).

 So, its tiny, its cute, it sounds great, my GF is bound to find it and nick it - and this is only after 6 hours. 

 A note on the brightness : I suffer from sinus problems which makes sibilance a realy big problem, to the extend that I sometime can't listen to music, and this amp produces a very bright sound from the DAC, but its not sibilant, just lots of details mid-high end.

 Guess I just need to pair this up with a better set of cans for my mobile rig.

 Cheers

 BT


----------



## rhw

Thanks BT for reporting your impressions. Fine writing.

  Quote:


 A note on the brightness 
 

I see the strenght of the Python in transparency at the moment. The sound is more light than warm - but the treble is (becomes more and more) silky ......

 There is some kind of synergy between the DAC and amp part in this vein. _(Does anyone know which opamps are used in the amp section?)_
 I played around a bit tonight.
 Connecting my Shek h1 as a DAC or amp on the Pythons amp or DAC. The Shek is a warm sounding unit (DAC BB 2702, opamp BB 2227). When combining the two units Python DAC + Shek amp or Shek DAC + Python amp, both loose their impact.

 Will see how the sound develops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice game.

 BT - have you connected laptop+Python DAC to your Darkvoice?
 You will need a Mini to RCA cable.


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks BT for reporting your impressions. Fine writing.

 BT - have you connected laptop+Python DAC to your Darkvoice?
 You will need a Mini to RCA cable._

 

No I haven't - still running the SB3 through my Beresford DAC, but I guess I could try hooking my Laptop to the DV332, just for fun - guess that would be a good way to get a handle on the DAC capabilities. But as you said, there is a synergy between the DAC and amp on the D3. I'll try this while I wait for my Ipod LOD to arrive.

 BT


----------



## mrarroyo

I am so tempted! but I do not need an amp/dac.


----------



## rhw

Spent some time today with the _touch - Yamamoto_ connection, just for relaxing (unfortunately had some tube problems/hum in one tube, too).
 Now back on the _touch - Python_ I am really impressed how fine the _Python_ amp is playing. In _Tango Bitter Sweet_ (Quadro Nuevo) musette and sax are sounding just right with a touch of warmth. (It can not be the little bit _Blu Tack_ with which I fixed the big caps in the _Python_?) The bass seems to sound deeper than yesterday.
 (I am still waiting for the rechargeables - eneloopes - than I will burn in overnight ....)


----------



## rhw

How fine it is that I can switch to the laptop as source when the battery in the touch goes empty (just happened). Now with the _Vaio-Python_ - ouch - the sound is more open, better seperation of the instruments, more air inbetween bass and guitar, bigger ear-space...
 (...I have found a good use for my macally resizeable universal usb cable, which sounds better than the stock ones ..... tssss - you shall not use an usb cable with ferrite for audio-usb, I have read ... here)


----------



## Tensa

Hi rhw,

 did the Python come with a 3.5 to 3.5 cable? Or did you have to purchase one yourself?


----------



## BigTony

The D3 Python comes with a 3.5 to 3.5 (mini-mini) cable, as well as a USB cable.
 I'm waiting for customs to get there hands off my IPod LOD cable and let me have it (maybe the guys at customs are headfiers, and they just love to open up our gear and play with it for a few days!)


----------



## BigTony

New hifi gear is bad for your (w)health 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well I've spent some quality time with my D3, using a MZ-NH1 line-out, IPod 160 GB Classic, and a Sony Vaio laptop, going through my music collection from Miles Davis, through Frazk Zappa to Pucinni and The Band!

 Prior to the D3 my portable had been as much about blocking out noise when travelling than really just providing a suitable listenening environment. The extra ommph and calrity that the Python provides has breathed life back into my Ety Er-6i's - heck there is even some bass to be heard in there.

 In terms of portable, using the lineout on my HiMD playing lossless PCM files, it was wonderful, even really complex music was clear and precise, very bright, but not hissy sibilant, just like 'superclear' (imagine getting your teeth scraped, polished etc, that superclean feeling that lasts until your first coffee and bagel!) - I found myself doing the old 'I don't remember hearing that before!' routine (thats just because you've stopped listening properly), but hearing familiar music with 'new' details is just such fun. Ok, I'm very fond of Sony MD gear, I do like that sound and I pretty much only ever listen to lossless files, but I was after a portable setup that sounded like a 'budget' home deskbound system, and I have to say that this does that very well.

 Comparing to my DV332 there is a loss of the 'prescence' of that amp - that very hard to describe quality in the music, that better sound pressure, faster transient, 'life like quality' - but then this is a portable amp the size of a small pack of cards, but with more and more listening time on the D3, I'm enjoying the sound more and more.

 The real revelation comes when the DAC/AMP combination comes into play. I am still very surprised about how good this sounds - there is a real synergy between the DAc and AMP that isn't there when you split them up. I ran laptop to DAC-DV332 for a few hours, and the wow factor wasn't there - it was a good sound, but not, well 'special'. But back to DAC/AMP it sounded much better, the colouration of the amp works well with the DAC. Playing flac's with winamp 5.4 on the laptop through both my DT770 and ER-6i's just sounded lovely - and ... and this is the hard but to say .. better than the Sony HiMD D3 combo, but then its not quite so portable. But already I'm considering a mini notebook with SS drive and a USB disc full of flacs, I just wished that my N810 could output via the USB - but this seems an option thats just not going to be realised.

 So, in summary, I really like the D3, think its pretty decent value at $219 plus shipping, it will breath life into your portable rig and can work as a pretty decent 'luggable' system. I'm glad I waited for this amp to hit the streets, I was so close to buying just an amp, which I now realise would have been a worse choice as the best combination with the D3 is the FLAC-DAC/Amp-Head=Huge Grin!

 So I'm sorted on the amp side, now to get some killer cans!

 BT

 Update : The customs men have had their fill of my IPod LOD so the kind MrPostie handed it over 30 mins ago. Going to test this out today, heres hoping for a nice improvement (well some improvement at least!)


----------



## Tensa

Thanks for the info BigTony..

 I have one more question, I saw in someone's review of the iBasso D2 Boa, that he ordered the more expensive mini to mini wire and that he experienced clearer sound from it then the one that came with the amp.

 I was just wondering, does a wire like that really make a big difference in sound quality?


----------



## BigTony

I think that the basic mini-mini is just that, you may well get better SQ with a better cable.
 I have just recieved my IPod LOD connector/cable and I hope this will be an improvement over the mini-mini cable, as it bypasses the headamp part of the ipod circuit.
 I would guess that LineOut is the best route, follwoed by upgrading the mini-mini cable, but it really all depends on your source.


----------



## rhw

WOW - BT - good reading/writing
 (I am jealous on all these native speakers/readers/writers ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 I asked my son (he is not or less involved in hifi/head-fi) to have a short listen to three combinations and his comment was simple but ....
 Touch-Shek ... _sound good_
 Touch-Python ... _better, more natural_
 Touch-Yamamoto ... _life like, it is like being there_
 In real it is unfair to compare the last combination with the others ...
 The Python does have its own magic and for the size it is a tiny wonder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Combined with a decent headphone - you will miss nothing.
_(Without having listened to it, just from reading, an ATH woody could be a fine partner.)_


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that the basic mini-mini is just that, you may well get better SQ with a better cable._

 

A better mini-mini cable won't make a difference in SQ, but build and component quality will certainly make a difference to how long it lasts (plus they look pimp). However, switching to the LOD _should_ show a difference.


----------



## rhw

Do not kill me roxxor,
 but I hear a difference.
 Just compared again the mini-mini from the D3 package to my DIY mini-mini. The sound becomes fuller, cleaner, deeper bass ....
 It might be the cable, the connectors - ......
 Surely it depends on the source, the amp, the headphones (with the sr60 it is less obvious than with the rs1 .....)
 Another thing might be when you compare better (build) cables.
 In my own experience the difference between a FadelArt, a Kimber, my Mundorf DIY is smaller, but there is a difference.
 (When all is psycho acoustics it is fine for me, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Tensa

Hey Roxxor,

 forgive my ignorance, but what does LOD stand for?


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tensa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what does LOD stand for?_

 

LineOutDock

 :::::::::
.... but wiki tells something else .... LevelOfDetail, ....


----------



## slwiser

How does the D3's or for that matter the D2's two DACs work together? Does it do Hi-Rez files at Hi-Rez or does it down grade the signal to 48kHz or so?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Anything above 16/44.1 will be down-sampled as it passes through USB, before the iBasso DAC, since the USB receiver is limited to 16/44.1. As far as I know, the only native USB DAC to pass through 24/96 is the Benchmark DAC1.


----------



## azarel

ha v tempting


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anything above 16/44.1 will be down-sampled as it passes through USB, before the iBasso DAC, since the USB receiver is limited to 16/44.1. ..._

 

*ASIO4ALL*
 shows *USB Audio DAC*, 2*32-48kHz,16Bits
 for the D3 Python

 for the Shek h1
 it tells *BurrBrown Japan PCM2702*,2*32-48kHz,16Bits

 no other options


----------



## gushybear

i have mine too, and am equally impressed with the USB DAC coming from my computer. really is increadible on my ALO-780's. i'm hoping to run a set or two of batteries through this amp and hopefully force a bit more oomph into the bass department through breakin... although i am sure this isn't going to happen much. still, really really amazing dac/amp!


----------



## rhw

gb
 in my experience the treble will become smoother, the bass fuller ....
 thanks for posting and keep us informed ....


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*ASIO4ALL*
 shows *USB Audio DAC*, 2*32-48kHz,16Bits
 for the D3 Python

 for the Shek h1
 it tells *BurrBrown Japan PCM2702*,2*32-48kHz,16Bits

 no other options_

 

Just checked in Audio Midi application for Mac, and it looks like all my USB stuff can be set for 16/48 or 16/44.1 - sorry. The default is 16/44.1, and it still wont go higher than 16 bit or 48Khz.


----------



## oldschool

So if I don't get it wrong, the D3 works this way:

 DAC only: using the USB connection, no batteries needed
 Amp: uses batteries
 DAC+Amp: uses batteries

 I am interested in using it as DAC+Amp, so I will have to recharge frequently, even it it's connected to my USB?

 Is the D2 Boa/Viper the same, or can it also charge the amp via USB?


----------



## htbyron

D2 Boa charges via USB -- that's why I went with it for laptop usage, so I don't have to worry about swapping batteries.


----------



## rhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldschool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So if I don't get it wrong, the D3 works this way:

 DAC only: using the USB connection, no batteries needed
 Amp: uses batteries
 DAC+Amp: uses batteries

 I am interested in using it as DAC+Amp, so I will have to recharge frequently, even it it's connected to my USB?

 Is the D2 Boa/Viper the same, or can it also charge the amp via USB?_

 

That is right.
 The Amp section of the D3 is always running from batteries,
 the DAC over USB power.

 I prefer to charge independantly.
 I think it is better for the rechargeables to be charged when they are empty not every time when connected to the PC.


----------



## roxxor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldschool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the D2 Boa/Viper the same, or can it also charge the amp via USB?_

 

Boa charges via USB. Viper charges via an AC adapter.


----------



## gushybear

amp still sounds really really good! 

 the treble is a bit smoother now, but still very detailed and 'airy'. the bass still is about the same, but its not an issue. This dac/amp brings out the best in any song i throw at it, really awesome stuff!

 i am noticing the headphone jack kind of loose when i hook up with my ALO 18ga 1/8" end. I am not sure if its just the connector on the headphones being very large and pulling down on it, or what not. I am going to try an 1/8" extension with different end and see if it fixes this issue (one side of 'phones cutting out and i have to wiggle it a bit).


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gushybear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i am noticing the headphone jack kind of loose when i hook up with my ALO 18ga 1/8" end. I am not sure if its just the connector on the headphones being very large and pulling down on it, or what not. I am going to try an 1/8" extension with different end and see if it fixes this issue (one side of 'phones cutting out and i have to wiggle it a bit)._

 

I've not noticed the headphone jack being loose; check that your endplate is securely in place. If the jack still seems lose, remove endplace and look directly at the socket.


----------



## gushybear

so i got about 60 hours on the first set of batteries. it was sounding very good, then started getting kinda warbly. switched them out, and...woah.

 i woulda bought the amp if the sound quality was what it was at the END of the battery life. having juicy battery on tap makes this amp absolutely incredible. absolutely amazing, definitely changing them out more frequently then i got by with last time!!


----------



## BigTony

UPDATE:

 Well now i've managed to get over 200 hours on this amp, and there are no changes (to my ears - but then again I've been so blown away I might have missed something!).
 I got my HD 650's for my home rig and I just had to try them with the D3, in full DAC/AMP mode, and boy is it sweet, really good sound, very listenable. In a comparison with a Slee Novo out of my Beresford DAC I'd have to say its to close to call - both do a fine job, but perhaps both are missing some of the 'sparkle' that engaging 'wow factor' if you like. Of course I'm comparing the sound with a DV 332 which is a near perfect match with the HD 650.

 I'd be happy with the HD 650's sound from this amp, but I tend to lean towards the DT770, possible due to the closed nature, which is possible better for a portable system, as I can't stop my ears from picking up outside noise when I listen criticlly.

 Actually, does anyone have any pointers for that? When listening on open cans I find myself straining to hear the humm on my headamp, whilst I should be listening to the glorious sound from the cans!


----------



## mrarroyo

BigTony;4829057 said:
			
		

> .... In a comparison with a Slee Novo out of my Beresford DAC I'd have to say its to close to call - both do a fine job, but perhaps both are missing some of the 'sparkle' that engaging 'wow factor' if you like. Of course I'm comparing the sound with a DV 332 which is a near perfect match with the HD 650...QUOTE]
> 
> The Beresford is a fine dac, one that you would be hard pressed to improve at its selling price. However the Novo like other amps benefit from a better source. If you have a better source try it to see if the amps scale up.
> 
> Please do not take this as a dis on the Beresford, I am talking about DACs selling for 4 times or more its price.


----------



## BigTony

I'll have a go at hooking it up through my Musical Fidelity A3 CD player, somewhere I might have a cable.


----------



## Anouk

Hey everyone, 
 I am looking for a good headphone amp+usbdac for my laptop, there is the pico of course but i do not like the wait time and I also know some people who have owned it and were not that impressed with it. I have the sr71a and really like it but it has no usb. I owned the predator in the past (though I did not give it enough burn in time since i got too impatient with it/didnt like the sound enough).
 I could get a portable usbdac and a mini-to mini to connect to my sr71a, or i could get an ibasso or a 3move (gotta love competition).
 I was just about to buy a 3move when i discovered an ibasso related thread. I am new to ibasso what will be the 'top of the heap'ibasso amp+dac? the d10? There are so many current models and models to come, maybe I should wait anothe rmonth before making my final decision because theyr new lineup seems to be rolling out just now.
 Anybody compared an ibasso to the zero amp+dac or the 2move?


 thanks in advance
 greetings, anouk


----------

